
HN has ads? - efnx
http://efnx.com/hn-has-ads/
======
super-serial
'Jobs? Where we're going we don't need jobs.'

I've always wanted to have a parody shirt with that phrase on it, with a pic
of Doc Brown wearing his metallic glasses... above it it would say
"Entrepreneur" in 'Back To The Future' text. If I had money I would pay an
artist to make that t-shirt design.

Sorry - that's what this "ad" reminded me of.

------
unimpressive
Look at the "jobs" tab, that's for YC partners to advertise positions.

~~~
efnx
Thanks. So does each job listing just slowly fall down the front page?

------
hayksaakian
I'm relatively new here and I realized this quickly.

